# Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer



## degl (4. April 2005)

@all, 

hab schon versucht einige exemplare zu ergattern aber alle händler winken ab=erstmal abwarten|uhoh: 

da ich die dinger mal ausprobieren möchte,meine frage:hat schon jemand probiert mit den kunstprodukt von berkley zu fischen#c 

wenn ja was kostenten sie und wo sind sie erhältlich#c 

gruß degl


----------



## vaaberg (8. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

JO, JO hab ich. Wenn nix mehr geht, die Dinger stinken zwar, aber es wahr manchmal nicht zu fassen. Ne halbe Stunde gepilkt bis zum Augenstillstand, aber auch nicht ein Kamerad wollte frische Luft atmen.
Diese Stinkewürmer drangepikst und schon hats geschnackelt, aber alle Sorten Fisch falllen drauf rein. Sogar die kleinen Butt`s auf Grund und es lief wie mit den orginalen Würmern. Ich glaube ich habe voriges Jahr alles aufgekauft was noch zu kriegen war, nun sind sie bald alle. Name : BERKLEY Powerwurm . Waren in Plastikbeuteln mit Reissverschluss und es gab sie in verschiedenen Farben.Ich habe noch blaue und braune. Die Farbe war aber völlig unbedeutend. Naja die letzten Zwanzig heb ich mir für schlechte Zeiten auf.
Gruß Vaaberg


----------



## Burki (8. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Na das nenn ich doch mal einen guten Tipp.
Ich fahre Sonntag an die Ostsee und habe alle möglichen Pilker mit.
Aber ich denke wenn der Angelladen in Heiligenhafen diese Würmer hat,
kaufe ich welche.


----------



## **no name** (9. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> JO, JO hab ich. Wenn nix mehr geht, die Dinger stinken zwar, aber es wahr manchmal nicht zu fassen. Ne halbe Stunde gepilkt bis zum Augenstillstand, aber auch nicht ein Kamerad wollte frische Luft atmen.
> Diese Stinkewürmer drangepikst und schon hats geschnackelt, aber alle Sorten Fisch falllen drauf rein. Sogar die kleinen Butt`s auf Grund und es lief wie mit den orginalen Würmern. Ich glaube ich habe voriges Jahr alles aufgekauft was noch zu kriegen war, nun sind sie bald alle. Name : BERKLEY Powerwurm .
> Gruß Vaaberg


 
Die Köder die du beschrieben hast gibt es schon einige Jahre, die neuen Meeresköder von denen im Moment recht viel geschrieben wird heißen "Berkley Gulp" , allerdings haben diese Köder bei den meisten Tests die mir bekannt sind eher schlecht bis mäßig abgeschnitten....Aber Versuch macht klug...#h


----------



## Meeres_Angler (9. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

hallo
also ich habe mit einem händler im internet kontakt aufgenommen und er sagt er könne welche besorgen bis ende april.warten wir mal ab aber die sollen schweine teuer sein.
einen genauen preis habe ich nicht.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## uer (9. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

@degl u. all

diese sorten von gulp-seeringelwurm gibs, einmal in 4'' u. 6'' u. dann in 10ner u. 15ner abpackung

preis müsste so bei rund 13-15€ liegen

BloodyDark Brown / dunkel-BraunNaturWhite / WeißNew Penny / KupferBloodyDark Brown / dunkel-BraunNaturWhite / WeißNew Penny / Kupfer


u. diese sorten von gulp-wattwurm in der gleichen größe u. abpackung gibt es noch - preis der gleiche

Black / SchwarzDark Brown / dunkel-BraunNaturWeißNew Penny / KupferBlack / SchwarzDark Brown / dunkel-BraunNaturWeißNew Penny / Kupfer

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

#h :s


----------



## degl (14. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

@ uer


grazie mile grazie|wavey: 

ich denke wenn es die dinger mal irgenwo zu kaufen gibt=werde ich es tun#h 

gruß degl


----------



## vaaberg (27. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

|wavey:  |bla:  |wavey:  |bla:  #h 

Hallo, und nun gibt es neue *Berkley Würmer  GULB * genannt. Dicke Anzeige von Berkley in " Kutter & Küste" . Leider sind die Händler noch nicht eingedeckt damit. Ich kauf das Zeug wieder, es hat immer geholfen wenn die Unterwasser -  Kameraden lustlos waren.

Am 2. Mai - Montag fahre ich gen Norwegen. Kennt jemand einen Händler auf dem Weg von Göttingen nach Fehmarn ?

Gruß Vaaberg


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Also in der aktuellen Ausgabe von Rute & Rolle ist sogar ein Test-Coupon vorne dran.  #6  Auf der Rückseite sind dann die Händler aufgeführt, so z.B. in HH ( auf dem Weg nach Norge  :q   #6  ) Angelsport Mohrenberg, der ja auch hier im Forum tätig ist und in HL Angler-Zentrum-Trave.
Die Packungen kosten zwischen 7 und 13 € (3 bis 15 Stück, je nach Köder)
*Wichtig!*
Die Gulp-Köder sind bei den Händlern erst ab Anfang Mai zu haben. Vielleicht ja schon morgen???  ;+   #h


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

HI,

wie schon geschrieben: Moritz hat schon einige am Start!  |wavey:


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Hi,

wie schon gesagt: Moritz hat schon einige am Start! Wer es also nicht abwarten kann    :g 

 |wavey:


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

also wir haben sie getestet. 
sie haben so ungefähr bei einer quote von 15:1 gebissen.
das bedeutet 15 fische auf richtigen watti und ein fisch auf gummi.
und wenn die fische nicht so gestapelt gestanden hätten, habe ich meine zweifel,
dass wir überhaupt fisch gefangen hätten


----------



## Gast 1 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also wir haben sie getestet.
> sie haben so ungefähr bei einer quote von 15:1 gebissen.
> das bedeutet 15 fische auf richtigen watti und ein fisch auf gummi.
> und wenn die fische nicht so gestapelt gestanden hätten, habe ich meine zweifel,
> dass wir überhaupt fisch gefangen hätten



Als erstes:

Bei unseren Treffen hatten wir komplett Pech.
Immer ablandiger Wind, obwohl die Wetterfrösche etwas anderes gesagt haben.

Dorsche schlagen in bewegtem Wasser "blitzschnell" zu, in unbewegtem Wasser kommt es sehr oft zu Fehlbissen.

Wie habt Ihr getestet?????

Bei richtiger Brandung?????

"Bin ja auch neugierig"#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

der witz an der sache war, dass anfangs fast ententeich auf der ostsee war und ein paar stunden später nen fünfer wind schräg auflandig kam. bin leider erst später beim testen gewesen als schon etwas wind war.
und unser boardie a.bu hat das ganze auch ausführlich getestet. beim ihm war das ergebnis sogar zu null.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

wie unterschiedlich das bei jedem  ausfällt!
komisch,da heißt es wohl jeder selber testen!
auf dem kutter sollte das doch auch bestimmt beim jiggen funktionieren,die bewegung sollte dieselbe wie ein twister sein,aber der geruch wird doch mehr dorsche aus der reserve locken.
denke ich mir mal,mehr reiz,mehr fisch


----------



## Frankenfischer (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Wir haben die Wattwürmer und auch die Garnelen in Norge getestet. Fazit: Halten gut am Haken, der Fang vieler Fische mit einem Wurm/Garnele ist möglich. Pollacks, Dorsche und viel Kleinkram (Franzosendorsche, Wittlinge) haben wir gefangen. Hat mich wirklich überrascht. Plattfische waren scheinbar nicht an unserem Uferangelplatz, da wir, auch mit Naturködern (Heringsfetzen und Garnelen) keinen einzigen gefangen haben. Die künstlichen Seeringelwürmer gingen überhaupt nicht - kein Fisch wollte die haben.


----------



## big mama (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Hallo Boardies,

es gibt doch auch künstliche Krebse von Berkley. Hat die schon jemand getestet? Unsere letzten Dorschies hatten alle den Bauch mit Krebsen voll und wollten unsere Wattis nicht so richtig nehmen.Übrigens unser Angelhöker (Angelcenter Neu Wulmstorf) hat die Gummiwürmer jetzt auch im Sortiment!#6


----------



## Schütti (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

An alle Gulp Tester,

werde die Dinger Anfang Oktober mal auf Fehmarn testen.
Die Frage ist nur, welche Farbe nehme ich mit |kopfkrat . Das gesamte Sortiment einzupacken haut ja finanziell ein bisschen rein. Und dann stellt sich noch die Frage, besser Wattwurm oder Seeringler? Werde ausschliesslich vom Boot auf Platte und Dorsch angeln.

Was meint ihr oder habt ihr vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit Farbe und Wurmart gemacht?

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Gast 1 (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Mittlerweile habe ich die Würmer schon einige Male getestet.

Und ich bin geschockt:

1. gehen sogar die Krebse dran
2. als garnichts in der Brandung ging, 12 Angler = 5 Fische, hatte ich meinen einzigen Dorsch auf Kunst.
3. Auf dem Kutter als Jig, 1:1.

Aber, bevor ich weiteres weiß, warte ich auf den Herbst und richtige Brandung.


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Habe im anderen Thead ja schon was dazu geschrieben. Hatte vom Boot aus mit zwei Angeln einen direkten Vergleich gestartet. Natur-Watti gegen Gulp-Watti. Der Gulp-Watti ist relativ steif gegenüber den Natur-Wattis. Tja und mein Test sprach eine eindeutige Sprache. Ganze 4 "Anfasser" auf den Gulp und über 30 Dorsche auf den Natur-Watti.  #6


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

natur wird auch nie zu ersetzen sein zum heutigen stand !!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

hai leute.ich habe letzten freitag in wmde vom boot die berkley krabbe in grau getestet habe festgestellt sie ist nicht so fängig wie der pilker gewesen habe aber damit keine untermaßigen dorsche gefangen.also weiter testen!wenn man die dinger nach dem angeln nicht wieder in die tüte packt werden sie nach einem tag steinhart.dafür sind sie zu teuer also wieder eintüten!!die konsistenz ist super kein dorsch hat sie zerlegt.


----------



## Schütti (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Sag mal Agalatze,

gibt´s eigentlich ´ne grosse Agalatzen-Party wenn du die 5.000 Beiträge geschafft hast #6 .

Ich werde dich auf jeden Fall beobachten und dir meine Glückwünsche aussprechen  .

Wir freuen uns schon auf die nächsten 5.000!!!! Weiter so!!!!!

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Agalatze (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

hehe er nun wieder :m
nööö ich halte mich jetzt lieber zurück.
muss wohl mal wieder wlche löschen,aber das dauert immer ewigkeiten
welche zu löschen.
im herbst musst du aber mal mit zum angeln an die ostsee kommen.
wir sind hier immer ein ganz lockerer haufen.


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Die Betonung liegt hier auf "Haufen" :m ...


----------



## Micky (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Betonung liegt hier auf "Haufen" :m ...


 und was für einer.... |supergri #6


----------



## Meeres_Angler (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

hallo
ich habe in norge mal echte shrimps gegen gulp wattis angeboten und ich muß sagen das ich alle fische (6) auf die echten shrimps gefangen habe.
ander probierten gulp wattis,shrimps und haben damit gut lunb gefangen.
aber im august sind wir eine woche mit der baltic IV unterwegs nach langeland da werde ich noch mal ausgiebig testen auf dorsch leng und platt, melde mich dann wieder.
mfg
spikecif


----------



## Schütti (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Hallo Aga,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den bereits über 5.000 Berichten #6 .
Ich hab dir ja versprochen, dass ich dich beobachte |supergri .

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja Anfang Oktober auf Fehmarn.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## bestofangelsport (5. August 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Hallo! Ich habe diese Dinger getestet und bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden damit. Wie kann man in den Angelzeitschrift dafür eine eidesstattliche Erklärung abgeben? BOA#c


----------



## Sinned (5. August 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

wie war denn so bis jetzt die erfahrung mit diesen gulbs vom kutter aus als beifänger?


----------



## Sinned (12. August 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

so: getestet vom kutter aus und ganz klar durchgefallen!
egal ob als beifänger, oder angeboten am wattipaternoster. stinken zwar aber bringen in meinen augen nichts.


----------



## Seppelhund (12. August 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Ich hatte meine Gulpwürmer und -krabben von hier: www.angelsport-meyer.de..


----------



## bbfishing (13. August 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Auf die Gulp Wattis hab ich noch nichts gefangen. Die Schrips isnd gut vom Boot auf Dorsch. Die Viecher sind wohl mit einem ziemlich agressiven Zeug imprägniert. Ich habe die Köde auf den Montagen im Boot gelassen weil ich eigentlich den nächsten Tag wieder raus wollte. Wurde aber erst nach drei tagen wieder was. Da waren die Hakenspitzen total verrostet. Auch sollte man die Finger nach dem Anködern nicht in die Nase stecken! Mach man ja auch nicht.


----------



## larsgerkens (19. September 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

also wie es aussieht lohnt es nicht wirklich diese gulps mal zu testen oder? is jemand mal mit echten shrimps zum brandungsangeln losgewesen?wenn ja, wie waren die ergebnisse? shrimps sind momentan doch um einiges billiger als wattis.... da solle man schon mal nach ner alternative schaun..

allzeit petri heil

gruß lars


----------



## big mama (19. September 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> also wie es aussieht lohnt es nicht wirklich diese gulps mal zu testen oder? is jemand mal mit echten shrimps zum brandungsangeln losgewesen?wenn ja, wie waren die ergebnisse? shrimps sind momentan doch um einiges billiger als wattis.... da solle man schon mal nach ner alternative schaun..
> 
> allzeit petri heil
> 
> gruß lars


Hallo, was für Shrimps nimmst du? Ich wusste nicht, daß das geht|kopfkrat . Kann man die Tierchen von Lidl oder so nehmen#c ?
petri    big mama


----------



## larsgerkens (19. September 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

hmm... wohne in der nähe von heiligenhafen, früher hab ich immer frische shrimps in der fischhalle gekauft und dann am binnensee schollen gefangen??? bin aber nich so der erfahrene brandungsangler, aber was nicht is ,kann ja noch werden  

gruß
lars


----------



## Alf Stone (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Hab mir fürs WE gestern mal ne Packung Gulp!-Shrimps gekauft. Stolze neun Euro und drauf steht das die 400 Mal intensiver wie die echten duften. Vielleicht duften die soviel das es schon wieder schlecht ist. Wenn ich mir zum Vergleich vorstelle jemand trägt ein Parfüm, daß 400 mal stärker duftet als gewöhnliches, dann würde man ja umfallen... 
Bin also echt gespannt, mit echten Shrimps haben wir in Norge ausschließlich geangelt und super gefangen, deswegen, werde ich mal auch die echten nehmen und einen ordentlichen Test machen.


----------



## Zanderstipper (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Na Alf, da bin ich mal gespannt auf das Ergebnis!
Ich teste gerade die Wattis, Ringler, Shrimps und Krabben von Gulp, vom "Raubfisch" aus. Hab bis jetzt noch keinen Erfolg gehabt, außer mit den Shrimps als Beifänger vom Kutter aus. (Ergebnis: 1:1 gegen Japanrot-Jig) Nächste Woche kommt der nächste Brandungstest!
Gruß, Zanderstipper


----------



## sundfisher (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Berkley Gulp

Habe einen Vergleichstest gemacht der wie folgt aussah

Buttvorfach mit zwei Mundschnüren, an den unteren den Echten Wurm und an den oberen den "Falschen Gulp" ..............

Gefangen habe ich nur auf den Echten, aber einmal ist keinmal ich habe die Dinger immer dabei, denn da liegt der echte vorteil zu den "Echten Würmern", eine Tüte mit Gulp im Boot liegenlassen ist kein Problem mach das mal mit der echten Ware. In DK gibt es wie in Deutschland zei Lager, die einen die gar nichts mit den Dingern fangen und die anderen die darauf schwören. Ich halte mich bis nach den nächsten Tests noch bedeckt.


----------



## Karstein (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Dann bin ich wohl weit und breit der Einzige, der mit den GULP-Wattis was erleben durfte?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61019

(etwas weiter unten in Havkat´s Text)

Aber vielleicht sind die nordnorwegischen Platten auch nur ausgehungerter? :m


----------



## Gast 1 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Berkley-künstlliche Wattwürmer*

Vom Kutter habe ich auch mal was mit den Kunstwatties gefangen, aber in der Brandung öfters.

Ich habe bei zwei Ruten einen oben und an der anderen Rute einen unten genommen.

Bei echter Brandung sind die fängig, bei Flaute eher nicht.


----------

